# Rio Meta tetra



## George Farmer (25 Nov 2007)

I'm getting 30 of these for my Juwel Rio 125.  _Hyphessobrycon metae_.

I've not seen them before but think they look great and should suit my aquascape.


----------



## Ed Seeley (25 Nov 2007)

Very nice and subtle George.  Good choice.


----------



## Dan Crawford (25 Nov 2007)

I think your right mate, a cracking and very different choice.
Nice one.


----------



## beeky (25 Nov 2007)

I'm guessing they're from the same place as Corydoras matae?

edit: Just looked on fishbase and there are quite a few species from the Rio Meta basin which are named accordingly.


----------



## 3ndl3r (3 Jan 2008)

wow they are very pretty, i haven't seen those before.


----------

